

Hacked Knitting Machine Can 'Print' Designs from Photoshop - J3L2404
http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/09/cheap-or-clean-the-energy-dilemma/?src=twr

======
ukdm
I think this is the link that goes with that title:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/210046/wear_pixel_art_on_your...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/210046/wear_pixel_art_on_your_sleeve_with_hacked_knitting_machine.html?tk=hp_new)

------
yread
Wrong title. Points to Cheap or Clean? The Energy Dilemma from the energy and
environment blog

